# Need for anti virus on laptop



## dewdrop (22 Oct 2013)

I have no knowledge of computers. I only use it for emails, searching and online banking.  I have been told there is no need for me to instal anti virus and the risks only arise if i engage in "dodgy" sites.   Is this sound advice?


----------



## Boyd (22 Oct 2013)

You definitely do IMO, Avast is free and is decent


----------



## Eithneangela (22 Oct 2013)

+1. I've been using Avast on my laptop for the past year, the laptop has been used in the UK, USA, France, Holland, Spain.... and I've had no virus problems. Would definitely advise anti-virus software.


----------



## T McGibney (22 Oct 2013)

I bought Avast relatively recently and had to get rid of it, far too many popups but, more importantly, useless at detecting & getting rid of malware. I've since had a much better experience with Dr. Web Security Space, which I'd now recommend.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Oct 2013)

The most important aspect of your on-line use is the internet banking.  We're on McAfee at the moment and find it good.  Haven't used Norton in a few years but did find it annoying at renewal time.  

Dell recommended a while ago not to use two forms of anti-virus at the same time as they clash.  We used to have AVG free version on the computer along with McAfee and they told us to remove it.


----------



## demoivre (22 Oct 2013)

Windows defender is probably on your laptop if you're using a recent version of windows such as Windows 7 or 8. Avast works fine for me and I don't use Internet Explorer as my browser. Firefox is less subject to attack AFAIK so I use it and have been for years without any major problems..


----------



## Woodie (22 Oct 2013)

I have no problems with Microsoft Security Essentials http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/security-essentials-download  and it's free.


----------



## Boyd (22 Oct 2013)

Woodie said:


> I have no problems with Microsoft Security Essentials http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/security-essentials-download  and it's free.



Says it doesn't support Windows 8


----------



## Woodie (22 Oct 2013)

username123 said:


> Says it doesn't support Windows 8


I did not see a specif mention of Windows 8 from the OP but in any case the functionality of Essentials is included already in Windows 8 http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...als-with/34b26e6f-12a0-4bc7-b160-f3b2ff70b910


----------



## Boyd (22 Oct 2013)

Ah, I didnt know Defender was upgraded to MS Essentials functionality. I was looking at your previous link which only listed up to W7. I still have Avast on my W8 laptop though, as well as MS Essentials then.


----------



## 44brendan (22 Oct 2013)

Using AVG free version for years. problem free to date, touch wood!


----------



## Latrade (23 Oct 2013)

I'm not sure who gave you the advice that you don't need an anti virus. Browsing and emails are common means of spreading a virus, but relatively easily avoided or risk reduced with sensible precautions. 

I'll 2nd (or 3rd) Microsoft Security Essentials. It's free and without the upgrade notifications that can come from free software. It should be more than adequate for your needs.

AVG has been known to have false positives and if you're not careful when removing "suspect" items it can brick the system.


----------



## johnwilliams (25 Oct 2013)

what's the difference between Microsoft security essentials and windows defender .
windows defender on my machine but have never switched it on


----------



## Latrade (29 Oct 2013)

johnwilliams said:


> what's the difference between Microsoft security essentials and windows defender .
> windows defender on my machine but have never switched it on


 
If I recall correctly, Defender is anti-spyware rather than full protection of Essentials. I think with Windows 8 version it is anti virus though.


----------



## pudds (29 Oct 2013)

*Bank Details*

Recommend you don't keep these on your pc/laptop, safer on a stick.


----------



## Leo (30 Oct 2013)

dewdrop said:


> I have no knowledge of computers. I only use it for emails, searching and online banking.  I have been told there is no need for me to instal anti virus and the risks only arise if i engage in "dodgy" sites.   Is this sound advice?



No, as other have alluded to, it is really, really bad advice. 

Emails and compromised sites are the most common causes of infection. Even well known and trusted sites get compromised FREQUENTLY. Obama's presidential campaign site was compromised, WordPress host tens of millions of sites, there have been a number of exploits discovered, with millions of these sites potentially impacted. Microsoft, NBC, some of the big anti-virus players themselves have been hit at some stage.

If you visit a compromised site, or get an email from someone else whose machine has been compromised, then you are in real danger of your machine being compromised. This compromise could be as simple as someone using your machine as part of a bot net to send spam email or to route other dodgy network traffic though to hide illegal activity, or more serious (for you), installing ransomware or key-logging software where they will obtain your banking credentials and clean you out.


----------

